# Double Sim Iphone-Ipad chez Free



## Loblue (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai cherché un peu dans les sujets ainsi que sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouvé ma requête.
Nouvel acquereur du mini ipad3 64G Cellular, je suis chez Free avec forfait illimité, j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'activer une seconde nano sim (que j'ai) et avoir ainsi (aussi) ma ligne sur l'ipad ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.
Cordialement,
L


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2014)

Loblue a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai cherché un peu dans les sujets ainsi que sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouvé ma requête.
> Nouvel acquereur du mini ipad3 64G Cellular, je suis chez Free avec forfait illimité, j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'activer une seconde nano sim (que j'ai) et avoir ainsi (aussi) ma ligne sur l'ipad ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.
> ...



Bonsoir,

Non impossible l'activation de ta sim désactiveras l'autre sim
Maintenant , il existe des forfaits multi sim qui te permette d'avoir une autre Sim pour la 3g mais avec laquelle tu ne peux téléphoner


----------



## Loblue (19 Décembre 2014)

OK...dommage!
Merci Jura pour ta réponse.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2014)

Loblue a dit:


> OK...dommage!
> Merci Jura pour ta réponse.



De rien , demande quand meme a Free  si tu n'a pas le droit a une deuxième sil juste pour la 3G pour ton iPad


----------



## Loblue (19 Décembre 2014)

Ok, je vais voir ça.
Merci à toi
Bonne journée


----------

